# σαμπρέλα, σωσίβιο και άλλα αντρικά προβλήματα



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

Λέω να μαζέψω μερικές απ' αυτές τις λέξεις για τη «συσσώρευση καλοπέρασης» όπως πολύ εύστοχα χαρακτηρίζουν τη _σαμπρέλα_ στο slang.gr, μια και δεν φιλοξενούνται στα λεξικά με αυτές τις σημασίες τους. Ποιες σάς είναι πιο οικείες; (ως λέξεις — δεν υπονοώ τίποτα για τη σιλουέτα σας)

σαμπρέλα 
σωσίβιο
παχάκια
πάκια
πιασίματα
μπιροκοιλιά
Τα παλιότερα: σκεμπές, μπάκα
Άλλα;

Να κάνουμε μετά και τις σωστές αντιστοιχίσεις:
spare tyre (ΗΠΑ spare tire)
love handles
beer belly
midriff bulge
paunch 
Και το αγαπημένο μου λογοπαίγνιο _losing the battle of the bulge_: χάνω τη μάχη της περιφέρειας;

(Για όσους δεν τα πάνε καλά με τον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο, *Battle of the Bulge* είναι η Μάχη των Αρδεννών).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2011)

Χάνω τη μάχη της "σαμπρέλας", ίσως. Ή "Χάνω τη μάχη της μπάκας".

Τα προτιμώ από τη "μάχη της περιφέρειας". Ούτως ή άλλως, η "περιφέρεια" σ' αυτή τη φράση χρειάζεται επεξήγηση, δεν είναι διαφανές το νόημά της.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

Υπάρχει και η υπερώνυμη έκφραση «χάνω τη μάχη με τη ζυγαριά», υπερώνυμη αφού η συγκεκριμένη ήττα μπορεί να ρίξει τα περίσσια κιλά όπου να 'ναι. (Όχι, δεν θα προτείνω τη «μάχη των κοιλιών», που θυμίζει «μάχη των κιλών».)

Αλλά η «μάχη της περιφέρειας» μού άρεσε ακριβώς επειδή έχει άλλη σημασία και προσφέρεται μόνο σαν λογοπαίγνιο.


----------



## sarant (Jun 3, 2011)

Τα "ψωμάκια" δεν παίζουν; ή είναι αλλού;

Τα πιασίματα δεν θα τα έβαζα στην ίδια ακριβώς κατηγορία, αφού λέγεται κυρίως για γυναίκες και όχι αρνητικά.

Οι Γάλλοι νομίζω ότι λένε και Michelin, υπονοώντας το ανθρωπάκι με τη σαμπρέλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2011)

Το _χάνω τη μάχη με το στομάχι_ δεν σου κάνει, μάλλον...


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

@sarant:
Τα _πιασίματα_ τα έβαλα σαν ευφημιστικό τρόπο να αναφερθούμε στα _ψωμάκια_ που ξέχασα (τα έριξα χύμα, χωρίς έρευνα). Με αγγλικό αντίστοιχο τα _love handles_. Δεν γίνεται να δούμε τη σαμπρελίτσα μας με λίγο πιο θετικό μάτι; Όχι; Να μη βαυκαλίζομαι;

@dr7x:
Βασικά το στομάχι χάνει τη μάχη με τις λιχουδιές (και εδώ δεν είναι καλό πράγμα που είναι ανυποχώρητο).


----------



## crystal (Jun 3, 2011)

Τα ψωμάκια είναι το τοπικό πάχος στους μηρούς, και δεν θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ μιλώντας για έναν άντρα (εδώ που τα λέμε, υπάρχουν άντρες με ψωμάκια;). Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την περιφέρεια: είναι η περίμετρος των μηρών και του ποπού και, ειλικρινά, αν ακούσω κάποιον άντρα να λέει ότι "έχασε τη μάχη της περιφέρειας"...  

On a side note: We love μπάκα! Απενοχοποιηθείτε!


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

Και τι 'ναι όλα αυτά τα «ψωμάκια γύρω από τη μέση»; Αυτά τα πιασίματα αριστεροδέξια, λέω.

(Προς το παρόν, πάω να... ενοχοποιηθώ περισσότερο.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2011)

Κι εγώ πάντως τα ήξερα όπως τα είπε η crystal.


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2011)

crystal said:


> On a side note: We love μπάκα! Απενοχοποιηθείτε!


 Κρύσταλ, το ανδρικό φύλο θα σου είναι αιωνίως ευγνώμον.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2011)

crystal said:


> On a side note: We love μπάκα! Απενοχοποιηθείτε!


Δεν μας αρέσουν οι κοκαλιάρηδες, τελεία και παύλα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2011)

Η προγαστωρόνη είναι η νέα τεστοστερόνη.... ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2011)

Meat skirt
A flap of gut that hangs over the pants, usually covering the belt. It can be applied to both man or woman.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2011)

...
muffin top: a roll of flesh which hangs visibly over a person’s (esp. a woman's) tight-fitting waistband.
Άλλες εμφανίσεις του στη Λεξιλογία: Το mankini στο νέο Collins, muffin = μάφιν, μαφινάκι, cameltoe.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, πώς λέμε τα παρακάτω, στους άντρες και στις γυναίκες; (Κυρίες μου, διάλεξα για σας την πιο καλαίσθητη φωτογραφία που βρήκα πρόχειρη στο διαδίκτυο.) Εννοώ τα _love handles_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2011)

Εγώ θα τα έλεγα "πιασιματάκια", αλλά η αναζήτηση στο Διαδίκτυο μού τα βγάζει γένους θηλυκού. Μάλλον πρέπει να κάνεις την ερώτηση σε κανένα αντρικό περιοδικό.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, πώς λέμε τα παρακάτω, στους άντρες και στις γυναίκες; (Κυρίες μου, διάλεξα για σας την πιο καλαίσθητη φωτογραφία που βρήκα πρόχειρη στο διαδίκτυο.) Εννοώ τα _love handles_.


Από πότε έπαψες να σκέφτεσαι και το προφανές;  χερούλια του έρωτα


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, Νίκελ, αλλά αυτά στη φωτογραφία είναι τα τσιμπιματάκια όχι πιασίματα, γιατί αυτά δεν είναι πιασίματα με τίποτα, άσε που τα πιασίματα εγώ τα αντιλαμβάνομαι πιο χαμηλά, πιο χαμηλά, πιο χαμηλά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ορίστε και μια περιγραφή των όρων από (πού λέτε;) τη Wikipedia, λήμμα http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdominal_obesity, έχει εκεί και φωτογραφίες:

*Slang terms*
Several colloquial terms used to refer to central obesity, and to people who have it, refer to beer drinking. However, there is little scientific evidence that beer drinkers are more prone to abdominal obesity, despite it being known colloquially as "*beer belly*", "*beer gut*", or "*beer pot*". One of the few studies conducted on the subject did not find that beer drinkers are more prone to abdominal obesity than nondrinkers or drinkers of wine or spirits. Chronic alcoholism can lead to cirrhosis, symptoms of which include *gynecomastia* (enlarged breasts) and *ascites* (abdominal fluid). These symptoms can suggest the appearance of central obesity.

"*Love handles*" and "*spare tyre*" are colloquial terms for a layer of fat that is deposited around a person's midsection, especially visible on the sides over the abdominal external oblique muscle.

"*Muffin top*" is a pejorative term used for a person whose midsection spills over the waistline of his or her trousers in a manner that resembles the top of a muffin spilling over its baking pan.

"*Pot belly*" is another colloquial term used to describe a person who has an excessive amount of abdominal fat. This is especially pronounced and visible over clothing and may be indicative of other health related problems.​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, πώς λέμε τα παρακάτω, στους άντρες και στις γυναίκες; (Κυρίες μου, διάλεξα για σας την πιο καλαίσθητη φωτογραφία που βρήκα πρόχειρη στο διαδίκτυο.) Εννοώ τα _love handles_.



Αυτό το λέμε κοιλιά-καλοριφέρ, κοινώς φέτες, διότι αυτό που πιάνει ο νεαρός στη φωτογραφία μόνο *παχάκι* δεν το λες. Και συνυπογράφω την ως άνω δήλωση της συναδέλφισσας Κρουστάλλως.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2011)

sarant said:


> Τα πιασίματα δεν θα τα έβαζα στην ίδια ακριβώς κατηγορία, αφού λέγεται κυρίως για γυναίκες και όχι αρνητικά.


Άλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε και τα κλασικά ελεύθερα πιασίματα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

crystal said:


> Τα ψωμάκια είναι το τοπικό πάχος στους μηρούς, και δεν θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ μιλώντας για έναν άντρα.


Με την ευκαιρία, αφού δεν την έχουμε καταγράψει την αντιστοίχιση:

*ψωμάκια = saddlebags*


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2013)




----------

